# Forza Horizon 4 lässt sich nicht mehr installieren [Windows Store - PC]



## EinNormalerForumUser (19. Dezember 2018)

*Forza Horizon 4 lässt sich nicht mehr installieren [Windows Store - PC]*

Sehr geehrte Community,

seit ca. einer Woche habe ich folgendes Problem:

Ich habe mir eine neue HDD eingebaut und auch jedes Spiel, das ich besitze, außer FH4 darauf installiert.

Dieses Spiel lässt sich, seitdem ich die neue HDD eingebaut habe, einfach nicht mehr herunterladen. Es ist ganz egal, ob ich den Download der Ultimate oder Standard-Edition starte oder einfach nur Forza Horizon 4 an sich herunterladen möchte. Jedes mal wird der Download wenige Sekunden nach Beginn mit der Meldung abgebrochen, dass eine Installation nicht möglich sei und ich es später erneut versuchen solle, doch nichts hat bisher geholfen.

Einige Wochen vorher hatte ich das Problem mir Forza 7 auch. Da hat es geholfen, dass ich anstatt der Standard Edition nur Forza 7 heruntergeladen und installiert habe, doch bei FH4 hilft gar nichts.

Ich hab auch mehrmals den Store resettet und den PC neu gestartet, aber es klappt immer noch nicht.

Hat jemand vielleicht eine Idee, woran es liegen und wie ich das Problem lösen könnte?

Ich bedanke mich für das Lesen meines Threads und wünsche allen einen schönen Tag.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## kero81 (19. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Forza Horizon 4 lässt sich nicht mehr installieren [Windows Store - PC]*

Das liegt an Microsofts unwahrscheinlich schlechtem Store. Ich hatte letzten auch ein Problem mit FH4. Konnte es einen Tag lang nicht installieren, am nächsten Tag ging es ohne das ich was getan habe.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (19. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Forza Horizon 4 lässt sich nicht mehr installieren [Windows Store - PC]*

Vielen Dank für die Antwort. 

Ja, das habe ich schon befürchtet.. aber bei mir ist das ja seit über einer Woche so und ich habe das Spiel damals für 100 € vorbestellt und würde es ganz gerne wieder spielen. 

Gibt es da nichts, was ich machen kann?


----------



## kero81 (19. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Forza Horizon 4 lässt sich nicht mehr installieren [Windows Store - PC]*

Ok okay seit ner Woche schon. Hm, da weiß ich leider keinen Rat. Ich hatte bei meinem Problem auch alles gemacht was in diversen Foren vorgeschlagen wurde, leider ohne ersichtlichen Erfolg. Bis es dann am Tag darauf geklappt hat.


----------



## ak1504 (19. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Forza Horizon 4 lässt sich nicht mehr installieren [Windows Store - PC]*

Wende dich an den MS Support.


----------

